# Spot the violations- Sunday Edition



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So the black (and which other wire?) are hot?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The black and red are hot but fed from the same phase


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, how long did that work for? 

3 Different brand breakers as well....:whistling2:

At least there appears to be an arc fault breaker in there....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

looks like the red and white are on the hot terminals, or that rec twisted?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

papaotis said:


> looks like the red and white are on the hot terminals, or that rec twisted?


Yes red and white but on same phase.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

how can you see that from that mess in the panel?:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> how can you see that from that mess in the panel?:blink:


I can't tell which strands of spaghetti are for the dryer recep. Can someone get some Ragu, Parmesan cheese and garlic bread?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

papaotis said:


> how can you see that from that mess in the panel?:blink:


I thought it was fed from that first tandem, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

From what I can see, there are only two circuits that have both a red and black that are visible. The first set are on a true double pole, which would in theory mean that they should be on different phases. ( assuming that everything else is correct....) The second set of black / red wires is on the space saver 20 half way down the panel.

In either case, a pile of hack work. 

What kind of dryer are they using that a 20 would work? Around here most are 30 Amp. Unless it is a European unit like I have which actually requires 15 Amp @240, but is still fed by the typical 30 AMP as the washer is also a 15 AMP @240. 

Did this setup ever work? It looks as if this a fairly new breaker, was other work done and this was just done by a hackyman special?

​


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

4SQUARE said:


> I thought it was fed from that first tandem, but now I'm not sure.


Bottom Square Duh Quad. Ayy, it fits on the bus right? :lol:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Those nasty old breakers have the same AIC rating as if the branch circuits were connected directly to the bus bar (save for the newer Homeline one on the bottom.)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

speaking of that bottom one, why does it have four screws? it dont look like a GFI and a double pole wouldnt have 4 anyway?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

papaotis said:


> speaking of that bottom one, why does it have four screws? it dont look like a GFI and a double pole wouldnt have 4 anyway?


Its what we call a quad. Three circuits in two full size spaces. A single pole, double pole and then an other single pole.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

It's crazy how much of this stuff is out there


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Where the F is the neutral bar? How many circuits was that metermain designed for? That thing looks as crowded as all get out.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I hate that type of configured panel to begin with


----------

